# VOIP > Software Reviews >  www.easycall.gr VOIP ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ

## GJP

Δοκιμασα την voip υπηρεσια της easycall για την οποια μου ειπε ο φιλος μου o phillip (#6331) (http://www.easycall.gr) η οποια εχει εξερχομενες κλησεις πολυ φθηνες ,εισερχομενες με φανταστικο 5 ψηφιο αριθμο,διαχειρηση εισερχομενων ,εξερχομενων κλησεων και το σημαντικοτερο πολυ καλη ποιτητα ηχου.
Σημειωση οτι login στο λογαριασμο κανεις μετα απο 24 ωρες περιπου. Για ριξτε μια ματια και πειτε μου εντυπωσεις

----------


## commando

Μηπως εχεις και κει γνωστο να σου δωσει φανταστικο σταθερο νουμερο? απο το omnivoice ακομα το περιμενουμε λοοοοολ.
viewtopic.php?f=133&t=38183

----------


## GJP

ναι εχω και γνωστο που αντι για voip μπορει να σου δωσει και εκεινα τα στρατιωτικα τηλεφωνα που απλωναμε συρμα και γυρναγαμε τη μικρη μανιβελα για να καλεσουμε καποιον που σου ειναι πιο οικεια  ::   ::

----------

